# Projekti dhe shërbime > Vërejtje dhe këshilla >  Ju keni vendosur ta fshini postimet e mia. Unë kam vendosur ti ripostoj!

## Elna Durrësi

Ose fshijini *të gjitha* postimet që ju duken jashtë teme, *ose lërini  te gjitha* postimet siç vijnë e radhiten!




> Pershendetje Elna!
> Postimet e mesiperme  e bera nga ti dhe Di_Ana u ndane nga une,kjo teme nuk eshte per te shprehur nese te pelqen mod apo jo,por eshte per te diskutuar per dicka.
> PS:Nese ke ndonje ankese drejtohu tek SMOD ose ankohu ketu: 
> http://www.forumishqiptar.com/forumdisplay.php?f=71
> 
> CDO POSTIM QE NUK I PERSHTATET TEMES, ESHTE I PA LEJUAR.
> 
> Me respekt,
> Shpirt Njeriu





> Postimet e mesiperme  e bera nga ti dhe Di_Ana u ndane nga une,kjo teme nuk eshte per te shprehur nese te pelqen mod apo jo,por eshte per te diskutuar per dicka. = *Mos vallë është për të shprehur nëse ju pëlqen anëtari apo jo?*





> CDO POSTIM QE NUK I PERSHTATET TEMES, ESHTE I PA LEJUAR.


*Unë vazhdoj të mendoj që ky postimi këtu:* 




> Citim: Elna 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Analiza e mësipërme nuk ka lidhje me hapësin/sen e temës. Qëllimi është tek saktësimi i komunikimit. Nganjëherë vlen më mirë një titull i gjatë por i saktë, sesa një përmbledhje e deformuar.
> 			
> 		
> ...


*Nuk ka lidhje as me temën që është kjo:*




> Dy shoqe dhome,njera nga to ishte e dashuruar me nje djale qe para nje viti.
> Per cudi pas ndarjes me te dashuren e pare ,bie ne dashuri me shoqen e dhomes se saj!?.Vajza u dashurua marrezisht pas te dashurit te shoqes dhe sigurisht pati edhe zenka mes tyre.Se fundmi edhe u konfrontuan fizikisht.
> 
> Si mendoni ju ,duhej te dashurohej shoqja e dhomes me te dashurin e shoqes se saj?
> 
> A ka jetegjatesi kjo dashuri qofte per vajzat qofte edhe per djemte?
> 
> Respekte.


*As me vazhdimësinë e temës nga unë që është këtu:* 




> Elna.
> Titujt, Ilustrimet,Tema: 
> Cila është harmonia? Po qartësia? Po përgjegjësia e gjithkujt në komunikimin e saktë?
> 
> Reflektimi
> 
> Duke lexuar postimet e lexuesve del në pah që shumica është pergjigjur vetëm në lidhje me titullin. Kush përgjiget për kijimin e koncepteve të gabuara tek lexuesit (që mund të jenë të të gjiha moshave)? Në rastin konkret flitet për marrëdhënie (relacionet) shoqo-emocionale midis dy shoqeve dhe një djali. 
> 
> Bazuar në domethëniet e fjalëve ku është vjedhja?! Ku është e drejta e pronësisë së njeriut nga njeriu? Ku është harmonia midis titullit dhe ilustrimit?! Si mund të deformohet me kaq lehtësi domethenia e fjalëve? 
> ...


*As me këto pika të misionit të forumit.*
[QUOTE]



> Elna 
> _Kush përgjiget për kijimin e koncepteve të gabuara tek lexuesit_ (që mund të jenë të të gjiha moshave)?
> 			
> 		
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
As me këto pika të rregullores së forumit.* 




> *9. Duhet të respektoni mendimin ndryshe!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				 Diana
> Po me dukesh si kritike ne çdo teme...
> ...


Me të mira.

Elna.

----------


## Shpirt Njeriu

Elna,

Pershendetje dhe deshiroj te jesh mire.

Postimet e tuaj dhe te Diane`s  i fshiva une te gjitha, per arsye se nuk i pershtateshin temes se hapur.

Nese ti ndjehesh e ofenduar apo dicka kundra Diana mund te ankohesh,por nuk eshte e thene qe te beni chit-chat neper tema

PS: Kete teme do ua le ne dore `Bordit Drejtues` SMOD,ne te cilen duhet te japin pergjigjen  e fundit mjedis  grindjes tende dhe Diana.

Ju lutem mos te shkruajne ata qe s`kane lidheje me kete teme.

Me respekt,

Shpirt Njeriu

----------


## Elna Durrësi

> Elna,
> 
> Pershendetje dhe deshiroj te jesh mire.
> 
> Postimet e tuaj dhe te Diane`s  i fshiva une te gjitha, per arsye se nuk i pershtateshin temes se hapur.
> 
> Nese ti ndjehesh e ofenduar apo dicka kundra Diana mund te ankohesh,por nuk eshte e thene qe te beni chit-chat neper tema
> 
> PS: Kete teme do ua le ne dore `Bordit Drejtues` SMOD,ne te cilen duhet te japin pergjigjen  e fundit mjedis  grindjes tende dhe Diana.
> ...



Tani vura re se fshitë te gjita postimet "jashte teme", të miat dhe të Dianës. 

Do t'ju lutesha të ktheni në temë , postimin tim ku ishin domethëniet e fjalëve në lidhje me brendësinë e temës dhe reflektimi im.  *Ai ishte plotësisht në brendësi të temës.* Mbledhja dhe shkruajtja e përcaktimeve domethënëse të fjalëve është mundim. Faleminderit për respektin që do i tregoni këtij mundimi!

Ja një copëz e tij. 




> Elna.
> Titujt, Ilustrimet,Tema: 
> Cila është harmonia? Po qartësia? Po përgjegjësia e gjithkujt në komunikimin e saktë?
> 
> Reflektimi
> 
> Duke lexuar postimet e lexuesve del në pah që shumica është pergjigjur vetëm në lidhje me titullin. Kush përgjiget për kijimin e koncepteve të gabuara tek lexuesit (që mund të jenë të të gjiha moshave)? Në rastin konkret flitet për marrëdhënie (relacionet) shoqo-emocionale midis dy shoqeve dhe një djali. 
> 
> *Bazuar në domethëniet e fjalëve* ku është vjedhja?! Ku është e drejta e pronësisë së njeriut nga njeriu? Ku është harmonia midis titullit dhe ilustrimit?! Si mund të deformohet me kaq lehtësi domethenia e fjalëve? 
> ...

----------


## Darius

Elna ne temen tjeter qe ke hapur ne kete nenforum per te njejtin problem, ke nje pergjigje nga njeri prej smod i cili mori persiper te sqaronte ankesen tende. Kjo ndodhi dje. Nderkohe ti fill mbas pergjigjes se smod ke hapur kater here te njejten teme, te fshihen dhe ti i hap perseri. Se kuptoj kujt i vlen kjo lloj kokfortesie? Bej durim sa te shikohet ca problemi ka ne aneksen tende. Meqe eshte  marre persiper nga Clay atehere une spo nderhyj por do te lutesha mjaft me hapje temash me te njejtin subjekt kur ato te fshihen nga moderatoret. Kjo gje nuk i ndihmon askujt, sidomos ty.

----------

